# Walmart Lowers Wheat Price



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Walmart has dropped their price on Auguson buckets of wheat by almost half. A 26 pound bucket of hard white is $13.36 and hard red is $14.45. I bought a bucket of white last fall for about $24. No telling how long they'll keep this price. Thought I'd pass it along for anybody interested. Oh, yeah, you get free shipping with orders over $50.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Augason-Farms-Emergency-Food-Hard-White-Wheat-26-lb/22001478

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Augason-Farms-Emergency-Food-Hard-Red-Wheat-26-lb/22985145


----------



## mcdot (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you, Katie.

I could order 12 buckets or red, but only 5 buckets of white. I had to make a separate order to get more of the white. Hopefully that worked and they don't cancel my order.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I could only order 5 of the white, too, so maybe it's more limited. I'm going to place another order this evening. I haven't found it anywhere else for this price so I keep wondering if it's a mistake!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I must get into this market. Selling wheat for over 33 bucks a bushel would do my farm, and my heart good. 

Wow those are massive prices.


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Is this ground flour, the whole pieces, or what?? I'm new to the wheat terminology but as those prices I WANT SOME....if I can use it.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

This is wheat berries. I ordered a couple of the white.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Dan B. said:


> Is this ground flour, the whole pieces, or what?? I'm new to the wheat terminology but as those prices I WANT SOME....if I can use it.


It's wheat berries. You grind it to make your own flour or you can crack it to make a hot cereal. If you cook some overnight in your crockpot you can spoon it into a muffin tin and freeze it, then put the frozen sections into a baggie. Pull one out to thaw and mix it in with hamburger to stretch the meat.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Wheat is known as seeds to those that farm it: Berries by those who buy it I guess. I always chuckle, ( in a good way) when wheat seeds are referred to as "berries". 

Not to get technical, but a berry is a fruit which has seeds usually embedded within.

Never the less, I am dead serious. Anyone want to partner with me on this kind of a market? I am a reliable supplier of a fair schwack of wheat every year, and I could sell for half those prices, and still be getting over three times what I get for my grain! Two bucks a bushel to the one who helps me get this set up... Considering I produce from 20 to 40 thousand bushels of wheat most years, there is money to be made by all of us. PM me if serious. Because I am open to brainstorming. And you all would get your wheat at half the price you are paying now.

I also would have green and yellow dry peas, yellow mustard, canaryseed, barley, oats, flax, faba beans, canola, rye, and so on. I could easily source: lentils, chickpeas, durum, etc.

It seems there are areas where the prices are so high it may pay quite well. Any suggestions?


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

farmerDale said:


> Wheat is known as seeds to those that farm it: Berries by those who buy it I guess. I always chuckle, ( in a good way) when wheat seeds are referred to as "berries".
> 
> Not to get technical, but a berry is a fruit which has seeds usually embedded within.
> 
> ...


It is pretty expensive here in the east. I will pm you in a bit.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Farmerdale, Iam all in with this price


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you I ordered 5 of the white wheat and called my Dr. to let her know.


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I got mine ordered THANKS for sharing. Can these be used for sprouting?


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Absolutely hickerbillywife  I sprout mine for rabbit fodder all the time.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sold out.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I figured that would happen after I posted it. Our group probably wiped out whatever they had left of the white. It does look like the red is still available but I doubt that will last long if their supplies are limited.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hubby wanted me try to order more of the white. It only let me add one and by the time I added enough to get free shipping it told me the last one was gone. Oh well. We still got some. I don't really like the red wheat.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> Wheat is known as seeds to those that farm it: Berries by those who buy it I guess. I always chuckle, ( in a good way) when wheat seeds are referred to as "berries".


I think wheat seed has the hull still on it, whereas wheat berries is hulled. Are you hulling yours before selling it? Or am I thinking of oats, which are called groats when hulled?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> I think wheat seed has the hull still on it, whereas wheat berries is hulled. Are you hulling yours before selling it? Or am I thinking of oats, which are called groats when hulled?


Wheat seed doesn't have hulls on it when it comes out of the combine.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> I think wheat seed has the hull still on it, whereas wheat berries is hulled. Are you hulling yours before selling it? Or am I thinking of oats, which are called groats when hulled?


As Allen says, when you combine wheat, the hulls which are very loose on the seeds, are part of what comprises the chaff. Barley and oats have hulls that need to be removed from the seeds for human use, as they are tightly attached to the seeds, but they are still seeds. There are also hull-less varieties of oats and barley though, where the hulls are loosely on the seed, and fall off at harvest.

So with wheat, no hull removal is necessary. Thankfully!


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

farmerDale said:


> I must get into this market. Selling wheat for over 33 bucks a bushel would do my farm, and my heart good.
> 
> Wow those are massive prices.


I've had that same instinct in the past. I don't grow wheat, but I can get it in bulk MUCH cheaper than it's sold in these buckets. The issue is with shipping. A 25 pound bucket costs something like $15-20 to ship unless you get super-discount rates for shipping a LOT like Walmart does. Selling locally might be worth it, but I don't think there's enough of a demand near me because there's 150 million or so bushels laying around. I buy my wheat right off the combine, and so does everybody I know who buys more than a couple pounds at a time.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

jtbrandt said:


> I've had that same instinct in the past. I don't grow wheat, but I can get it in bulk MUCH cheaper than it's sold in these buckets. The issue is with shipping. A 25 pound bucket costs something like $15-20 to ship unless you get super-discount rates for shipping a LOT like Walmart does. Selling locally might be worth it, but I don't think there's enough of a demand near me because there's 150 million or so bushels laying around. I buy my wheat right off the combine, and so does everybody I know who buys more than a couple pounds at a time.


I can ship wheat in bulk almost 1000 miles for about 1 dollar a bushel. I am not sure how a container truck with buckets would "stack" up, but I bet it wouldn't be too bad. Same here with the local market. Everyone knows a farmer, was a farmer, and knows the real value of wheat. So they are not going to buy it in a little bucket, nor are they going to pay 5 or 6 times the true price to get a hold of it. They are going to ask their nephew, their uncle, or their friends, if they can spare a bushel or two, and the farmer will give it to them free. lol!

What I think I would need, is a new, up and coming feed store, emergency supply store, etc., to get on board with me as a grower, to ensure a ready market, in an urban area where folks do not know the value of a bushel of wheat, or a wheat farmer, and are therefore willing to pay the price. It is impressive seeing how fast this high priced stuff seems to sell. The market is obviously there. I just need the right connections.

:cowboy:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

So- dumb question- I don't have a grinder- to grind the wheat- how else can you grind it- anyone grind the wheat without an actual wheatgrinder?


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> So- dumb question- I don't have a grinder- to grind the wheat- how else can you grind it- anyone grind the wheat without an actual wheatgrinder?


I have a Vitamix. I bought it second hand for only a few bucks, but later I bought the dry container to grind the wheat. It does a great job. I have seen wheat grinders such as the whispermill on Craigslist, but they go quick.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

oh and how long do you think it this will last?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have a Vitamix. I bought it second hand for only a few bucks, but later I bought the dry container to grind the wheat. It does a great job. I have seen wheat grinders such as the whispermill on Craigslist, but they go quick.



Thanks!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

If anyone wants more, I saw the white winter wheat is back on Walmart.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

ughhh I can not decide if I want to buy any- this is making me nuts LOL


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> ughhh I can not decide if I want to buy any- this is making me nuts LOL


a free bucket filled with $1 a pound pasta has alot of calories and you dont have to grind it...just tossing a idea out there...granted its not as long term stored as the wheat...butttttt.....something to think about...maybe.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

elkhound said:


> a free bucket filled with $1 a pound pasta has alot of calories and you dont have to grind it...just tossing a idea out there...granted its not as long term stored as the wheat...butttttt.....something to think about...maybe.



excellent point- 
thank you- I had 59 dollars and some odd change in a shopping basket online- I can not really justify it when I know I am spending so much on Beef this week!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> excellent point-
> thank you- I had 59 dollars and some odd change in a shopping basket online- I can not really justify it when I know I am spending so much on Beef this week!



the other day i got 1 pound whole wheat noodles for $1....59 plus a bit of tax money get ya mega calories....a 20# rice $10 something 10# rice $5 something fill those free buckets too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

$20something get ya 50# at sams....its to far for me to be able to justify the drive.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

If I knew what I was doing with the wheatberries already- I might be able to justify it- when I am new to a food- like- not having actual ground flour already- I don't want to buy too much and not be able to use it- I am going to look for a source with the Amish to see if I can get a smaller amount to try it-


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> So- dumb question- I don't have a grinder- to grind the wheat- how else can you grind it- anyone grind the wheat without an actual wheatgrinder?


I do it differently than most. I sprout the wheat for a few days, then use my food processor to grind it up without drying it first. This makes a kind of dough-like substance (usually add a little oil too) that I use to make flat-bread. Probably not for everyone, but I love it and there might be some health benefits to the sprouting.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

jtbrandt said:


> I do it differently than most. I sprout the wheat for a few days, then use my food processor to grind it up without drying it first. This makes a kind of dough-like substance (usually add a little oil too) that I use to make flat-bread. Probably not for everyone, but I love it and there might be some health benefits to the sprouting.


Oh now that sounds like something I would like to try- I am definitely going to look into something like this- 
I think I can get the wheat at the Natural Food store from the bulk isle- it would be worth trying since I know it is reasonably priced there if I am just gettin a small amount- 
is there a recipe you use? or a place online to look for instructions?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Becka03 said:


> If I knew what I was doing with the wheatberries already- I might be able to justify it- when I am new to a food- like- not having actual ground flour already- I don't want to buy too much and not be able to use it- I am going to look for a source with the Amish to see if I can get a smaller amount to try it-


I suggest you try Bob's Red Mill for a "sample" pack. They have great products in smaller packages. You might get lucky and find it locally but if not:

http://www.amazon.com/Bobs-Red-Mill...qid=1396286458&sr=8-10&keywords=wheat+berries

Here's a three pack of hard and soft white, and red, but not by Bob's Red Mill:

http://www.amazon.com/U-S-A-Grown-W...qid=1396286458&sr=8-13&keywords=wheat+berries


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

If you have a coffee grinder you can use it to grind small amounts of wheat. That's one way to get started if you don't have a regular grain mill of some kind. Remember the Ingalls in "The Long Winter", taking turns grinding wheat in a small coffee grinder? It only held about half a cup of wheat and it took all day to get enough coarse flour for a small loaf. I have to admit if I got a coffee grinder, it would be a $10 electric one!

I've been reading up on how to use the wheatberries other than grinding for flour. It looks like you can use them in place of rice in salads, soups, and as a side dish. If you keep a bowl of cooked wheatberries in your frig, you can use some to stretch hamburger meat for chili, spaghetti sauce, sloppy joes, etc. Here are some recipes and info I found.

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes_menus/recipe_slideshows/easy_wheat_berries_recipes

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2011/06/30/cooking-with-wheat-5-ways-to-use-those-wheat-berries/

http://www.preparednesspro.com/wheat-berries-fast-cheap-and-delicious

http://www.katheats.com/favorite-foods/a-wheatberry-lesson


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I second, redmill products, I buy their steelcut oats, and they are great!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

If you want to make bread, this is a simple recipe.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Becka03 said:


> ughhh I can not decide if I want to buy any- this is making me nuts LOL


LOL Becka I'm in the same state of mind you are now.
I want to buy some but then I'd have to buy a grinder. Of course I have been wanting the grain mill attachment for my Kitchen Aid. So......


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Calico Katie said:


> If you have a coffee grinder you can use it to grind small amounts of wheat. That's one way to get started if you don't have a regular grain mill of some kind.


I grind my coffee beans in the blender, so it might work for wheat. I powedered some oregano and some bay leaf, so with some patience you can make it powdered enough to bake with it :goodjob:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

WM is out of the hard red but there's still some white it looks like. Maybe they'll have more of the red tomorrow. Maybe the price will go back up. Augason Farms website has the 26 pound buckets at $37.95 for white and $37.25 for red plus shipping.

I've never used coffee beans. Are they softish? I'd wondered about putting wheat in a blender but it seems like it would come out more like cracked wheat. If you try it, let us know how it turns out. That might be a quick fix for some until they can get a grain mill.

Thanks for the recipe, Veronica. I've copied it off.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow- what an amazing response to my questions! 
I actually have a manual coffee grinder- I asked for one last Christmas- LOL- incase of SHTF- I wanted to be able to make coffee  the Wheat thing I remember from Little House was when all the women were thrashing the wheat- after the big storm!
I have all the books I need to re-read them!

I can not wait to check all those links out- thank you for posting them - 
I love the idea of stretching meat with the Wheatberries too- that is a great idea!

I will have to look and see how much the wheat grinder is for the kitchen aid- 
I have a all stainless steel vita-mix- it says it grinds wheat- but I haven't had the chance to try it- I forgot until now - I need to get the instructions out- a friend gave it to me- she bought it yrs ago


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow- what an amazing response to my questions! 
I actually have a manual coffee grinder- I asked for one last Christmas- LOL- incase of SHTF- I wanted to be able to make coffee  the Wheat thing I remember from Little House was when all the women were thrashing the wheat- after the big storm!
I have all the books I need to re-read them!

I can not wait to check all those links out- thank you for posting them - 
I love the idea of stretching meat with the Wheatberries too- that is a great idea!

I will have to look and see how much the wheat grinder is for the kitchen aid- 
I have a all stainless steel vita-mix- it says it grinds wheat- but I haven't had the chance to try it- I forgot until now - I need to get the instructions out- a friend gave it to me- she bought it yrs ago


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> Oh now that sounds like something I would like to try- I am definitely going to look into something like this-
> I think I can get the wheat at the Natural Food store from the bulk isle- it would be worth trying since I know it is reasonably priced there if I am just gettin a small amount-
> is there a recipe you use? or a place online to look for instructions?


http://earthstar.newlibertyvillage.com/essenebread.htm

That's what I started with, but I don't really follow the recipe anymore. Same basic steps, but I experiment to see how it turns out. I usually cook it on the stove in a skillet on medium high heat instead of baking it.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I have the kitchen aide attachment and don't care for it, it doesn't grind a very fine flour but it does makes awesome cornmeal. I also have an older KTEC electric mill similar to this one that I love for grinding wheat. http://www.amazon.com/Blendtec-KTEC...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1199481194&sr=8-11

I checked my Sam's club and a 45lb. bucket of the same brand wheat was around $36. I ordered the limit of 5 buckets of white wheat as we use more of it than the red. Thanks for the heads up on the pricing, I was getting low on hard white wheat.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I ordered two buckets of each to try out. This will be the first time to use my Vitamix mixer to grind the wheat and make my dough out of. Hubby was all on board when I showed him the price difference.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a quick note about the Vitamix. I have a newer one, but I have to use the dry container and blade to grind wheat, not the one I can use for smoothies, etc. For the stainless type maybe you don't need a dry container/blade, not sure. The vitamix works great though - a few whirls and I'm done.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

Just ordered 2 of the Hard Winter White Wheat, now I just need to get a grain mill, lol:teehee: Am thinking about the Wonder Jr. mill, thoughts, comments?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I went last night to the health food store and picked up a 5 lb back of hard winter white wheat


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I just ordered this http://beprepared.com/victorio-hand-grain-mill.html as a backup to my electric mills. I don't want to have wheat and no way to grind it in an extended power outage. I can't afford the manual mill I want right now so this one will have to do.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

A hand mill is on dh's list for purchase asap. I would like to try them before buying as we're older with hand issues and I don't want to spend a lot of money and end up with a mill we cannot use. I also have a K-Tec and like it a lot. K-Tec was bought out by a new company but there are several similar mills on the market. Mine is at least 15 years old and still works fine.

There really is no satisfactory way of grinding wheat for flour without a proper mill whether electric or hand. The hand mills take a lot of effort so would only be used in a shtf situation unless you're into heavy exercising every time you need flour.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Ann that is why my teenage ds will be doing the hand grinding.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

From reviews I've seen, the Jr. Wonder Mill looks great. I bought a Family Grain Hand Mill a few years back after reading a number of reviews and comparisons. It was more affordable for me at the time. I took it to my son's not long after I got it because I was buying some wheat from near him and thought we'd try it out. After we cleaned it up, my DS put it together and clamped it to the counter. DDIL loves to cook and she went right to town with it, grinding wheat and baking bread - so I gave it to her. On the first grinding her flour was fine enough to bake with and it was easy to use the hand mill. After grinding wheat for nearly 30 minutes her shoulder and arm did start to get tired, though. I eventually bought another one for myself but a few issues this past couple of years slowed me down and I haven't done much with it yet. That's the only mill I have any experience with. 

Pleasant Hill Grain is the company I bought from and they had great customer service. They also had some of the best prices back then but I haven't done any comparisons recently.
http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/index.aspx#Nutrimill


----------



## fnfalguy (Feb 26, 2014)

For what its worth, we have a wonder mill jr and we think its a great mill. Having said that, after having to grind several cups of wheat berries at a time, we got an electric mill. Every time we use it my shoulder thanks me


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Both red and white are back up there. 

Does anyone use the Victorio grain mill (the prod number is VKP1024) it's the deluxe hand crank one that you can also get a separate motor for? I have their food mill/strainer (for over 20+ years) and love it, so I'm hoping this grain mill would be just as good. Found it on Amazon for $80-ish.


----------



## cntrywmnkw (Jun 5, 2013)

OK, I have to ask, for those of you who grind your own wheatberries, which is better for baking bread, the Hard Red or Hard White? I've got 2 buckets of the white on order now, but am thinking about getting some of the red as well, recommendations, suggestions, should I get more of each, more white than red?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

cntrywmnkw said:


> OK, I have to ask, for those of you who grind your own wheatberries, which is better for baking bread, the Hard Red or Hard White? I've got 2 buckets of the white on order now, but am thinking about getting some of the red as well, recommendations, suggestions, should I get more of each, more white than red?


From my understanding (per A T Hagan member here quite a while ago)
hard red is great for the yeast breads, chewy textures, pizza crust, etc.

SOFT white is good for pastry like pie crust, biscuits, short breads, etc. I don't see it at Walmart site, but it's easily obtained online grain suppliers like Pleasant Hill.

I am not sure what HARD white would be the top choice for. But I'd like to know.

Please, anyone correct me, or add info per your experience.
Where is A T Hagan anyway? He's a bit of a bread aficioanado...


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Partndn you are correct as far as uses goes for soft and hard wheat. 

Cntrywmnkw: The difference between the hard red and white is flavor. The red is a stronger/earthier flavor. My family prefers the white as it's flavor is closer to store bought white flour.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Got my wheat this afternoon. Quite a surprise since I didn't expect it until next week. I ordered it on 3/30.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Just a quick note about the Vitamix. I have a newer one, but I have to use the dry container and blade to grind wheat, not the one I can use for smoothies, etc. For the stainless type maybe you don't need a dry container/blade, not sure. The vitamix works great though - a few whirls and I'm done.


This is correct, you need the dry container to grind wheat in a Vitamix.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Kristinemomof3 said:


> This is correct, you need the dry container to grind wheat in a Vitamix.



Mine is the vintage one- it is made of all stainless steel- before newer ones came out- so it has one container that does everything


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just bought 6 buckets. Thanks for the lead on this!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a manual grinder but now I am thinking about buying an electric one....but they are NOT cheap!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Calico Katie said:


> Got my wheat this afternoon. Quite a surprise since I didn't expect it until next week. I ordered it on 3/30.



I got mine a week early too.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

Mine came early as well.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I got mine too and it is a nice stackable container..got five so that will add nicely to our stock


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just curious how you all liked your wheat?

I am needing more and my co-op changed pick up date...plus this wheat is half the price.

anyone know what their spraying practices are? They did say non-GMO...so that's good


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

I haven't opened any of mine and just found out I might have Celiac's disease.  Oh well, at least it will keep the family in baked goods.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We aren't picky here. Wheat is wheat to us. It's as good as any other wheat we've bought and used.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

We got a 'lot' of it last year, when they first started stocking it.... believe it was 12 something a bucket... when they went up, 'figured' we had enough. Now that they've lowered the prices again, it's a sweet deal, seeing as it's shipped free. The poor Fedex driver was overwhelmed....


----------



## wife89 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks! I have a few things in my basket equalling $50... just waiting for dh to get paid


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

It's on sale again?


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I just checked and the 26 lb bucket is listed for $13.96.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

It only let me get 5... guess I'll order more tomorrow. darn y'all making me spend money!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

You folks need some farm neighbors! Paying 30 dollars a bushel for a product worth 6 is not fair to you all...


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

farmerDale said:


> You folks need some farm neighbors! Paying 30 dollars a bushel for a product worth 6 is not fair to you all...


I have plenty of farm neighbors. I could get feed corn, cotton, onions, peppers, pecans, alfalfa, milo, oats and several different types of squash but no wheat. No one out here grows it.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Terri, if you get some of the milo - sorghum - you can use it pretty much the same way you do wheat but it is gluten free. If you try it out, let me know how it works out for you. I've had it on my to do list for the past couple of years but haven't followed through. Since I'm only cooking for one 90% of the time, I don't have the incentive to do a lot of experimenting.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

My thing is, it does not cost that much to ship wheat. The middle men are making serious dollars!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> You folks need some farm neighbors! Paying 30 dollars a bushel for a product worth 6 is not fair to you all...


I'd have to move to find a local farmer that grows wheat. Corn is king here....


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

I got one bucket of each I don't plan on grinding it I will probably sprout it and use it that way as jtbrandt suggested on the second page of the comments. But what Elk hound said about pasta got me to thinking as it has a long storage life, how would you make flour from pasta, I may have to do some testing of this... Would you cook then dehydrate the pasta then grind? we make flour out of a lot of different things, pasta has a much longer shelf life than flour and would be much easier to grind than wheat berries..


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

When are you setting up shop in the states FarmerDale?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sanza said:


> When are you setting up shop in the states FarmerDale?


For 5 or six times the price it is worth, tomorrow! I need connections. 

Thing is, even not being in a corn region by a long shot, I would NOT pay 6 times the going price for the stuff. But then I don't really need corn for anything. I hear you guys when you say you are far from a wheat area. I am simply saying there is a middle man making a huge profit on your predicament. Just like the services we farmers use I guess! lol.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> ... I am simply saying there is a middle man making a huge profit on your predicament. ...


I think we all understand pretty clearly what a middleman is and there isn't just one involved in getting the wheat from a farmer to me. There are actually quite a few people in that process and all of them need their jobs, too. Right now, it's worth it to me to pay roughly 54 cents a pound, US $, to have clean hard white wheat, packaged for long term storage in a bucket, delivered to my doorstep. That's a doggone good deal for me and I don't have to break a sweat except to haul those buckets off my porch.

If you can clean the wheat so that it's ready to grind into flour, package it into buckets, ship it across an international border, deliver it to points all across the continent and match Walmart's price, go for it. Start a website, advertise, let people know you can do that. I think you'll have plenty of customers.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Calico Katie said:


> I think we all understand pretty clearly what a middleman is and there isn't just one involved in getting the wheat from a farmer to me. There are actually quite a few people in that process and all of them need their jobs, too. Right now, it's worth it to me to pay roughly 54 cents a pound, US $, to have clean hard white wheat, packaged for long term storage in a bucket, delivered to my doorstep. That's a doggone good deal for me and I don't have to break a sweat except to haul those buckets off my porch.
> 
> If you can clean the wheat so that it's ready to grind into flour, package it into buckets, ship it across an international border, deliver it to points all across the continent and match Walmart's price, go for it. Start a website, advertise, let people know you can do that. I think you'll have plenty of customers.


I have seed cleaning equipment and could clean it well for making flour. I could put it in buckets, and for the price of 30 bucks a bushel, I could drive it personally 2000 miles. I keep seeing this recurring theme: Exceedingly high wheat prices for consumers in certain areas. Enough so that it is pretty darn interesting as a business idea.

What do you think of barley, oats, rye, yellow and green peas, flax, faba beans, canaryseed? What do you folks pay for these crops down there???


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to get in on that also Farmerdale

Corwyn


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Calico Katie said:


> Terri, if you get some of the milo - sorghum - you can use it pretty much the same way you do wheat but it is gluten free. If you try it out, let me know how it works out for you. I've had it on my to do list for the past couple of years but haven't followed through. Since I'm only cooking for one 90% of the time, I don't have the incentive to do a lot of experimenting.


I've tried some. It didn't work to well for bread but worked great for tortillas. We're growing some in the garden this year. Just pulled some out of a bag of chicken scratch and planted it. I figured if we don't eat it the chickens, goats, horses or pig would.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

farmerDale said:


> I have seed cleaning equipment and could clean it well for making flour. I could put it in buckets, and for the price of 30 bucks a bushel, I could drive it personally 2000 miles. I keep seeing this recurring theme: Exceedingly high wheat prices for consumers in certain areas. Enough so that it is pretty darn interesting as a business idea.
> 
> What do you think of barley, oats, rye, yellow and green peas, flax, faba beans, canaryseed? What do you folks pay for these crops down there???


Don't know about "food" oats, but "feed" oats are $16 for a 50# bag. 2years ago I was paying $10.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> Don't know about "food" oats, but "feed" oats are $16 for a 50# bag. 2years ago I was paying $10.


I get about 2.25 per 34 lbs. right now. This is amazing!!!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

farmerDale said:


> I get about 2.25 per 34 lbs. right now. This is amazing!!!


Wish we had your prices. If we did I wouldn't be looking at having to get rid of my mares. Hubby just took a pay cut so someone may have to go.


----------

